# Netflix



## melissaj323

Right now i am busily downloading apps to my new ipad, and I am wondering how often do you use Netflix. I've looked at what they offer for instant streaming and it doesn't seem like it's a lot of new titles.


----------



## Cindy416

I use it to stream lots of older tv shows (for instance, all of the Bones seasons are available), as well as less-than-new movies. I love streaming it through my Wii. (You can get a free disk to use in your Wii.)  I haven't streamed anything to my Ipad yet, but am sure I will.


----------



## Starearedkid

I don't use it on the Ipad much; however my husband and I use it on our tv--and well we have gotten to the point with any tv with commercials is just...well painful.


Mostly we catch up on old and new tv shows and repeats.

In the last month we watched:

The Office
My Name is Earl
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
South Park
Arrested Development
Mystery Science Theater 3000
Dexter
Doctor Who

Even though most of the movies are over a year old, we never find anything lacking on it. But then well, we will watch anything. Sometimes on Saturday night we invite friends over to watch the worst movie we are able to find on Netflix, just to see how bad it could be. 

Movie wise:
Notting Hill
When Harry Met Sally
Serendipity
Doctor Horrible's Sing Along Blog

We also watched a lot of documentaries when the History Channel and Discovery Channel had good documentaries. And a lot of shows on the travel channel. My husband has an a wide variety of tv shows/movies he likes.

I go to the website www.feedfliks.com You can log into your netflix account and it will tell you the dollar cost average of what you spend on netflix. We have the 9.99 plan, and due to the streaming which we use daily--there are days when we talk about canceling cable--it has gotten down to .7 cents an episode/movie/etc. That website also tells what new things are coming on instant streaming and just arrived. I check it daily to see if anything interesting is coming up. 

Sorry for the long winded post


----------



## pidgeon92

Right now I am streaming Crash on Netflix. Previously, I've streamed 30 Rock, Desperate Housewives, Thirtysomething.... It is well worth the $8.99 per month for me.


----------



## sebat

I love Netflix!  I don't have an ipad, but I stream to my computer and use my Wii to stream through the TV all the time.  I mostly watch TV shows...Californication, Dexter, Desperate Housewives, The Dollhouse.


----------



## KindleChickie

I have started to watch several movies and not a single time have I gotten thru one of them.  I just rarely have 2 hours to watch a movie.


----------



## melissaj323

Great! I love hearing what everyone is watching. I think I may sign up for the free trial.


----------



## meljackson

We got rid of our cable several months ago and went to netflix. We haven't missed cable at all plus we are saving about 60.00 a month. The only thing I wish they has was close captioning on their stuff. They have it on a very few shows on computer only as far as I know. You can get cc support on the roku box or iPad.

Melissa


----------



## telracs

I don't have an iPad, but I recently became a netflix convert.  I don't have a TV, so I'm used to watching things on my desktop, and have been streaming A LOT of movies.  I find it's cheaper than if I had to buy from amazon video or itunes for everything I wanted.  Plus, I get DVDs from them and watch on the computer.

This past weekend I was on a Scarlet Pimpernel kick, so I had the DVD of the Anthony Andrews/Jane Seymour version, then streamed the Leslie Howard/Merle Oberon one, then the recent Richard E. Grant one which I think was a BBC production.

They have a lot of BBC Shakespeare productions available for streaming.  And they have my biggest TV pleasure MYTHBUSTERS!


----------



## suicidepact

The streaming service is somewhat limited but they do seem to add titles all the time. It's added value to me since I already have their 4 disks at a time subscription (and I can claim it as a tax deduction.)


----------



## telracs

suicidepact said:


> The streaming service is somewhat limited but they do seem to add titles all the time. It's added value to me since I already have their 4 disks at a time subscription (and I can claim it as a tax deduction.)


Wow, I have to admit that I haven't found the streaming limited at all, pretty much anything I've looked for I've found.


----------



## planet_janet

I use the Netflix app quite frequently and love it.  I recently started watching The War by Ken Burns.  I watched the series when it first aired on PBS a couple of years ago and was really happy to see it available for streaming on the Netflix app.


----------



## pidgeon92

Yep, we too have dropped our cable.... The AT&T uverse service we had in Waukegan is not available in the part of Chicago we are in, and so much of the tv we've been watching is available on the net (whether via Netflix, or on the station's website) that we didn't bother signing up for television service again.....

Tonight we will probably watch Man vs. Food, streaming on Netflix.


----------



## Magenta

Netflix ROCKS!  I'm ready to turn off cable entirely and just wait for stuff on DVD or for streaming.


----------



## bkworm8it

I love netflix. Have been using it since they first started. I now stream via wii but have found it a little limited for me. Most of the series that they are streaming, I have already watched or am not interested in. There are so many I wan't to see but they are not streaming those and I have to wait for the disk. Which still is a great deal! I'm just impatient and want to get to the next show and not wait about 3 -4 days to get the new disk (they are pretty fast at getting out new disks, I barely send one in and get one back).  

Now I'm terrible about actually watching movies that arrive on disk, for some reason they sit on my coffee table for days waiting for me to watch them. I don't know if its because I need to set some time aside and pay attention (don't have to pay  to close attention to series) or I just forget.  I usually reduce my cable programming during the summer and up my netflix. The only reason I don't get rid of my cable all together is there  are some shows I like to stay current on.

It's well worth paying for the unlimited streaming.. The other day I watched Penelope, Lady Jane Grey, dang the other movie escapes me, but next time I log on it will tell me.

I like that they have columbo, only the first season I have to get the disk then after that I can stream live!  I hope they are going to put more and more on live stream but I'm sure it takes a lot of bandwidth and computers! (at least I think...with technology changing so fast who knows now  )


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Netflix is well worth the low cost for unlimited streaming.  Quite a few of the things I've looked for I did _NOT_ find available streaming, but I've found quite a lot, including:

Huge selection of Doctor Who, including Tom Baker stuff I haven't seen in ages
Murder by Death
Ripping Yarns, a BBC series done by Michael Palin and some of the Monty Python crew in the mid-70s (not the greatest, but I'm still glad I got to see a few episodes)
The Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes by BBC (best Holmes ever!).
"Dogfights", a show that revisits aerial combat supplementing interviews and archival footage with computer simulations to help us visualize what's going on.
Penn & Teller's Bullsh__!  (makes me grit my teeth if I watch more than an episode at a time, but interesting in small doses).
Several old Fritz Lang movies that I've been too cheap to buy the DVDs of.
Several older Looney Tunes movies that were mostly recycled cartoon footage (and therefore I didn't want to buy to get the small amount of extra material).
A couple of Alfred Hitchcock movies, including my favorite "unfamous" one, Lifeboat.

The point isn't that you should run out and get Netflix to watch these particular shows (though some of them may reward you if you do), but that there is a great variety of programming, some of which is sure to pique your interest, and which you might never see otherwise.  Some of the stuff is quirky, but they have enough different things to make it worth the low cost ($8/month or so) for just about anyone, I think.  As I recall, they have a two week free trial.

What I like about Streaming is that it is always there and ready to go when I decide I want it, and it doesn't take up space in the house like DVDs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleChickie said:


> I have started to watch several movies and not a single time have I gotten thru one of them. I just rarely have 2 hours to watch a movie.


You should be able to stop watching and resume where you picked up.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You should be able to stop watching and resume where you picked up.
> 
> Betsy


That's what I do. I watch over a few days.


----------



## mlewis78

Pretend it has 2-3 parts and watch over 2-3 day period.  I always say I'll watch an hour and then I get hooked.  I've had "Precious" for a few weeks and haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Nanbelle12

Will the streaming work over 3G or do you have to have wifi?
Thanks


----------



## gajitldy

It works on wifi.
Diane


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nanbelle12 said:


> Will the streaming work over 3G or do you have to have wifi?
> Thanks


I don't have a 3G, so have only used wifi myself, but according to people here, Netflix streaming works over 3G, though usually at a lower picture quality. Hopefully someone with direct experience will come along soon to confirm that!


----------



## Neekeebee

I also seem to have a hard time watching an entire movie, so I've been sticking with the series.  I love having the option of stopping whenever, or watching one right after another (when I have the time).  My favorites so far:

Pride and Prejudice (with Elizabeth Garvie)
Wives and Daughters
The Office
Friday Night Lights
Faulty Towers
Better Off Ted
The Life of Birds

N


----------



## webhill

I use it a TON. Lately I have been watching episodes of BONES. I am almost through season one 
I watched Beer Wars (documentary about the beer industry) on it. I have plans to watch The Jerk on it. Man I love that movie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Netflix does work with 3G, only at lower resolution. Here's an article:
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/05/ipad3gstreaming/
(the article also mentions the ABC app, which I understand now works with 3G).

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I have their sub and use the blu-ray movie deliveries but rarely watch the streaming.


----------



## mlewis78

I have never watching their streaming but think it's a good thing that they have it.  I often think that I will use it some time.


----------



## frojazz

We subscribed to Netflix for the one-at-a-time unlimited movie option, and I was surprised to find that we utilize the online streaming much more than the DVDs. Often we'll stream something rather than watch the DVD, and we'll have a DVD at our house for weeks before we watch it. It is also great because DH is often away from home and can watch from his laptop whenever he wants.

In addition to the movies we've seen, we've watched:
Legend of the Seeker (us) 
Keeping up Appearances (me)
Tudors (DH)
Creature Comforts America (me)
Spartacus (DH)
LA Ink (me)
Dexter (us)
Robin Hood (DH)
Dirty Jobs (me)
Jeremiah (DH)
Faerie Tale Theatre (me)

I'm more likely to take a chance on something available instantly online versus waiting to get it in the mail, putting it in the computer and then sending it back after a few minutes if I don't like it. We get the movies we want to watch together on DVD (or TV I can't find online, like Ghost Whisperer).

Between Netflix and online TV, I haven't watched regular TV in over a year, and I don't miss commercials...in fact, regular TV is so boring to me now; it just doesn't hold my attention.


----------



## rho

Don't you wish there was an option with them to just have streaming. I keep forgetting to watch the DVD's and then realize that I have had it for a month and finally send it back



frojazz said:


> We subscribed to Netflix for the one-at-a-time unlimited movie option, and I was surprised to find that we utilize the online streaming much more than the DVDs. Often we'll stream something rather than watch the DVD, and we'll have a DVD at our house for weeks before we watch it. It is also great because DH is often away from home and can watch from his laptop whenever he wants.
> 
> In addition to the movies we've seen, we've watched:
> Legend of the Seeker (us)
> Keeping up Appearances (me)
> Tudors (DH)
> Creature Comforts America (me)
> Spartacus (DH)
> LA Ink (me)
> Dexter (us)
> Robin Hood (DH)
> Dirty Jobs (me)
> Jeremiah (DH)
> Faerie Tale Theatre (me)
> 
> I'm more likely to take a chance on something available instantly online versus waiting to get it in the mail, putting it in the computer and then sending it back after a few minutes if I don't like it. We get the movies we want to watch together on DVD (or TV I can't find online, like Ghost Whisperer).
> 
> Between Netflix and online TV, I haven't watched regular TV in over a year, and I don't miss commercials...in fact, regular TV is so boring to me now; it just doesn't hold my attention.


----------



## frojazz

rho said:


> Don't you wish there was an option with them to just have streaming. I keep forgetting to watch the DVD's and then realize that I have had it for a month and finally send it back


 

It would be nice to save a buck or two and just have a streaming option!


----------



## ayuryogini

Nanbelle12 said:


> Will the streaming work over 3G or do you have to have wifi?
> Thanks


Streaming has worked well for me over 3G; most of it I've done over WiFi, but the times I've streamed on 3G, it's as good as WiFi; I haven't noticed any difference.

I probably stream through my computer and iPad more than I watch the rented movies; they are always coming out with new movies to stream (not necessarily recent releases, but sometimes that's surprising, too. e.g., The Proposal was available for streaming around the same time it was released to DVD, so it does happen.)

What I've watched and highly recommend: 
The Office (British and US versions)
30 Rock
Firefly Series and Serenity movie
Buffy the Vampire Slayer series
Dr Horrible's Sing-Along Blog (a few times, it's fantastic)
The Guild (has Felicia Day from Dr Horrible, really great)
all old Columbo episodes
Murder She Wrote
Craig Ferguson movies, not available for streaming any longer, but might be again
Dorothy L Sayers Lord Peter Wimsey and Harriet Vane series (3 or 4)
a lot of movies: most recently Notting Hill and the Proposal

Being able to stream has added so much more value to my Netflix membership, especially now with the iPad app.
Thanks for all the great recommendations


----------



## Someone Nameless

I watched Confessions of a Shopaholic and wanted to throttle her!!!


----------



## rho

Anyone having issues with the netflix instant. I was watching and it went off with the dreaded circling arrow.


----------



## suicidepact

I have a crap wireless connection at home right now (Charter Cable, absolutely horrible) and I lose connectivity for 20 seconds or so and get that caching circle as well. I'm not at home now (or even in North America) so I can't comment on Netflix's current status.


----------



## planet_janet

rho said:


> Anyone having issues with the netflix instant. I was watching and it went off with the dreaded circling arrow.


This happened to be a couple of times after I downloaded the update awhile back. I did a power off/on of my iPad and haven't run into that problem since.


----------



## Meemo

*The Dresden Files* is also available for streaming - only 13 episodes were made, but I watched on Netflix streaming & thought it was a pretty decent show based on Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series. I also watched the first season of *30 Rock* streaming. I need to add *Fawlty Towers *to my Instant Queue - love that show. And I have *Firefly* in my Queue - I never watched it when it was on but I'd like to. My daughter has started watching *Lost* on the streaming (she'd never watched before and is hooked after 4 shows).

I have a good many movies in my queue as well, some for the grandkids and some for me.


----------



## pidgeon92

I tried watching The Dresden Files just recently. I think it was the fourth episode when I gave up. The writing was poor, the dialogue was bad, and I thought Harry Dresden was quite a pud.


----------



## Meemo

pidgeon92 said:


> I tried watching The Dresden Files just recently. I think it was the fourth episode when I gave up. The writing was poor, the dialogue was bad, and I thought Harry Dresden was quite a pud.


LOL well it is a SciFi Channel show, but honestly Harry's a bit of a pud in the books too  - my daughter has started reading the books now and we were laughing about how many times you're reading along and practically shouting "No Harry DON'T DO IT!!! You KNOW this will end badly!" And he's trying to talk himself out of doing it but he just can't help himself. Still love him, though, he does make me laugh. The show did deviate from a the book a good bit in a lot of (not particularly good) ways, but I still enjoyed it as a diversion while I was ironing. (But as in most cases I like the books a lot better.)


----------



## rho

I think the issue was just temporary. It cleared up about 20 minutes later when I got back to it.


----------



## bkworm8it

Kindle Gracie said:


> I watched Confessions of a Shopaholic and wanted to throttle her!!!


LOL, me too but loved the show, but what does one do with all those closes, shoes, and purses etc.... I'd rather buy technology, furniture, than have to buy clothes  .

Ohhh I love Fawlty Towers, I'll have to add those and watch them again!

Also I'm thinking about reading the Dresden Files. So i probably won't watch the series.

Lie To Me was pretty good, I'm waiting for season 2 to come out. I've learned lots from the show


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been watching Rescue Me, very good.

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been watching Rescue Me, very good.
> 
> Betsy


I've got that one on my instant queue as well. Looking forward to finals being over next week and lots of tv time!


----------



## telracs

I'm doing a Mythbusters marathon this weekend.


----------



## bkworm8it

Love Mythbusters!!  They do some crazy things....


----------



## ktwac

Thanks to this thread I am in the middle of a movie watching marathon. I don't have my iPad yet (but have the app ready to go) so am watching movies on the laptop now.


----------



## melissaj323

I signed up too and am so excited about all the recommendations.  One question though: I started watching the first season of Bones and I watched the first episode.  I cant figure out how to start the second episode. When the first ended it brought me back to netflix.  Any ideas?


----------



## melissaj323

Nevermind. I figured it out.  When u click on more details it lists each episode that is on each disk.  So I just click on the next episode and it will start on my iPad.


----------



## Cindy416

melissaj323 said:


> I signed up too and am so excited about all the recommendations. One question though: I started watching the first season of Bones and I watched the first episode. I cant figure out how to start the second episode. When the first ended it brought me back to netflix. Any ideas?


LOVE "Bones!" (Just had to say that.)


----------



## Anne

I love Netfix. I just started using it on my iPad. Is there something I can buy that is easy to use , that I can hook my ipad up to my T.V.?


----------



## melissaj323

Anne, when you find out let me know! My husband is going to try and look into it...we bought the VGA connector thingy but I am not sure how that hooks to the tv...if he figures it out, I'll let you know.


----------



## Someone Nameless

There are several youtube videos showing you how to do it. It doesn't look that hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2npAnufgl-A


----------



## Anne

melissaj323 said:


> Anne, when you find out let me know! My husband is going to try and look into it...we bought the VGA connector thingy but I am not sure how that hooks to the tv...if he figures it out, I'll let you know.


Thanks I will let you know right now I am thinking about getting a Roku if there is a way I can hook it up to my cable box.


----------



## bkworm8it

An  S cable works from laptop to tv. Just make sure the tv supports S cable.  Most models now days do but if you have an older one it might not. There should be a circular opening in the back of the laptop that is used to connect them to LCD projectors that will take one end of the S cable and the other to the tv.  

You can get an S cable in different ft sizes.

Hope that's clear as mud


----------



## Anne

Kindle Gracie said:


> There are several youtube videos showing you how to do it. It doesn't look that hard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2npAnufgl-A


Thanks now I am trying to find out if I can use roku though my time warner cable box. I have an older tv and I do think I can connect it there. I want to get a flat panel T.V. but I need to pay my ipad off first.


----------



## Jaasy

Cindy416 said:


> I use it to stream lots of older tv shows (for instance, all of the Bones seasons are available), as well as less-than-new movies. I love streaming it through my Wii. (You can get a free disk to use in your Wii.) I haven't streamed anything to my Ipad yet, but am sure I will.


Where can I get a free disk to stream through my Wii? Or, can I download an app or something?


----------



## pidgeon92

Anne said:


> I love Netfix. I just started using it on my iPad. Is there something I can buy that is easy to use , that I can hook my ipad up to my T.V.?


I would definitely go with a Roku. The interface is much nicer and simpler than the iPad Netflix interface.


----------



## pidgeon92

Jaasy said:


> Where can I get a free disk to stream through my Wii? Or, can I download an app or something?


You cannot download it.... You need to have the disc in the wii to get Netflix running.... Try this link:

http://www.netflix.com/InstantStreamingDisc?device=Wii


----------



## Anne

pidgeon92 said:


> I would definitely go with a Roku. The interface is much nicer and simpler than the iPad Netflix interface.


I would love to use Roku. I have an older T.V. And trying to figure out it I can hook roku to my cable box.


----------



## pidgeon92

Anne said:


> I would love to use Roku. I have an older T.V. And trying to figure out it I can hook roku to my cable box.


Unless your TV is very, very old, it probably has inputs for the standard component video/audio cables. You want to hook the Roku to the TV, not the cable box.

The cables look like this:


----------



## Jaasy

pidgeon92 said:


> You cannot download it.... You need to have the disc in the wii to get Netflix running.... Try this link:
> 
> http://www.netflix.com/InstantStreamingDisc?device=Wii


Thanks Pidgeon, I just ordered the disk. This will be much better than watching on my lap/desktop...


----------



## Anne

pidgeon92 said:


> Unless your TV is very, very old, it probably has inputs for the standard component video/audio cables. You want to hook the Roku to the TV, not the cable box.
> 
> The cables look like this:


My T.V is at least 10 years old. There is not a place I can hook it up to my T.V.


----------



## pidgeon92

If your TV is so very old that it does not have a component hookup, I suggest you upgrade your TV before adding any additional peripherals.

I have a 20 year-old Zenith in the basement that has component inputs.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't think that 10 years is old for a TV.  I had a 19" Hitachi from 1981 - 2006 when I bought my Sharp flat-screen HD TV.

But are the cables from the Roku only HDMI?


----------



## pidgeon92

I have my Roku sitting right here. It has outputs for

-- Optical Audio
-- S-video
-- Component Video
-- Component Audio
-- Composite Video
and
-- HDMI


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks.


----------



## corkyb

I also am interested in doing this. I have an old 27" TV, less than ten years though, and I don't think it has that many spots left, if any, to plug anything in.  That's probably why Anne is seeking to run it through her cable box..
Paula, in desperate need of a new flat screen tv, want a panasonic plasma.  Just afraid of what else I will then need that I can't afford.


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> I also am interested in doing this. I have an old 27" TV, less than ten years though, and I don't think it has that many spots left, if any, to plug anything in. That's probably why Anne is seeking to run it through her cable box..
> Paula, in desperate need of a new flat screen tv, want a panasonic plasma. Just afraid of what else I will then need that I can't afford.


That is why I am seeking to run it though my cable box if it is possible. I would love a flat screen T.V. I am not sure I will be able to get on right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you are limited in the component ports on the back of your TV, Radio Shack has a really neat adapter that lets you piggyback your "normal" device, such as the DVD, and then has an extender too, that lets you switch out other devices as needed.  I'm trying to find it on the website, I've got a couple of them in my house.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you are limited in the component ports on the back of your TV, Radio Shack has a really neat adapter that lets you piggyback your "normal" device, such as the DVD, and then has an extender too, that lets you switch out other devices as needed. I'm trying to find it on the website, I've got a couple of them in my house.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy that may be what I need. There is a radio shack near where I live.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you are limited in the component ports on the back of your TV, Radio Shack has a really neat adapter that lets you piggyback your "normal" device, such as the DVD, and then has an extender too, that lets you switch out other devices as needed. I'm trying to find it on the website, I've got a couple of them in my house.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy: It this what you mean?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3340238


----------



## mlewis78

If this is the right thing, you might want to do a search on Amazon for a better price.

I bought a new FM antenna for my stereo last week at Radio Shack and hated that I had to pay so much (about $30 plus tax).


----------



## Anne

mlewis78 said:


> If this is the right thing, you might want to do a search on Amazon for a better price.
> 
> I bought a new FM antenna for my stereo last week at Radio Shack and hated that I had to pay so much (about $30 plus tax).


Thanks If it is the right thing I will also check on Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, the thing I got, and I know I found it online before, looks like this, and Radio Shack is the only place I've found it (though someone else might be able to find it elsewhere )









The red, white and yellow component ends plug into the usual spots on the TV. The back of those ends is another connector; I plug the DVD into there, that becomes the default device. Then, when I want to plug in a game, my iPod (in the pre IPad days) or a camera, I plug the cable from THAT device into the big ol' gray thing, which also has connectors for red, white and yellow component cables. Easy to swap out devices as you can keep it next to or in front of the TV. A good solution for our 25 year old Sony in the basement. I can swap out my iPad and the Atari  but leave the DVD player in place.

I'll keep looking...if all else fails, I'll go to Radio Shack to see what it's called.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, the thing I got, and I know I found it online before, looks like this, and Radio Shack is the only place I've found it (though someone else might be able to find it elsewhere )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red, white and yellow component ends plug into the usual spots on the TV. The back of those ends is another connector; I plug the DVD into there, that becomes the default device. Then, when I want to plug in a game, my iPod (in the pre IPad days) or a camera, I plug the cable from THAT device into the big ol' gray thing, which also has connectors for red, white and yellow component cables. Easy to swap out devices as you can keep it next to or in front of the TV. A good solution for our 25 year old Sony in the basement. I can swap out my iPad and the Atari  but leave the DVD player in place.
> 
> I'll keep looking...if all else fails, I'll go to Radio Shack to see what it's called.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy if you can find out what it is called. There is a radio shack near me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anne said:


> Thanks Betsy if you can find out what it is called. There is a radio shack near me.


I noticed they still had them the last time I was in one, which was a couple of days ago (I'm a Radio Shack junkie). If all else fails, you can print out the pic and take it with you and say "this is what I want." 

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I noticed they still had them the last time I was in one, which was a couple of days ago (I'm a Radio Shack junkie). If all else fails, you can print out the pic and take it with you and say "this is what I want."
> 
> Betsy


That is true also. I am going to take the book for my T.V. to make sure I can use it. I think my T.V. is about 15 years old.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wahoo, found it:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049648

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anne said:


> That is true also. I am going to take the book for my T.V. to make sure I can use it. I think my T.V. is about 15 years old.


As long as your TV has red, yellow and white component jacks in the back, you can use it....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As long as your TV has red, yellow and white component jacks in the back, you can use it....
> 
> Betsy


That is the problem I donot see those on mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You might check your manual just to be sure.  My Sony also had a set that are hidden behind a little panel on the front....

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You might check your manual just to be sure. My Sony also had a set that are hidden behind a little panel on the front....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Besty I will.


----------



## jaspertyler

We watched the movie Sunshine Cleaning on Netflix the other night and it was pretty good.  
My husband is watching The Dark Crystal right now on Netflix.


----------



## Chad Winters

Anne: maybe you could post a pic of the back of your tv?


----------



## Anne

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Anne: maybe you could post a pic of the back of your tv?


That is a great idea. I wish I could. I do not have anyway to do that.


----------



## Anne

My problem solved. I contacted Roku about my problem about not having any ports on the back of my T.V. the told me I need to get a video switch. I have emailed them again to find out if there is one they would recommend.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/198191/netflix_previews_iphone_app.html

Now that unlimited data streaming on the iPhone is fading away, Netflix is coming out with their iPhone app! Still will be great for those working off of current iPhone contracts that allow unlimited data!


----------



## hsuthard

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/198191/netflix_previews_iphone_app.html
> 
> Now that unlimited data streaming on the iPhone is fading away, Netflix is coming out with their iPhone app! Still will be great for those working off of current iPhone contracts that allow unlimited data!


That sounds like one more way to get Dr. Who! The kids will be so excited!


----------



## Patrizia

I don't do much with movies but its great for TV series catch ups..


----------



## JimJ

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/198191/netflix_previews_iphone_app.html
> 
> Now that unlimited data streaming on the iPhone is fading away, Netflix is coming out with their iPhone app! Still will be great for those working off of current iPhone contracts that allow unlimited data!


I changed to the 200mb plan but wifi usage doesn't count against that so I'll still get plenty of use out of the Netflix app. I can't really see a situation where I would want to use Netflix and not have wifi available.

I've been watching Bones for the first time on Netflix on my PS3. I'm shocked how much I like that show because I'm usually not a fan of crime shows like that. I probably never would've checked it out if it wasn't available for streaming. It'll be handy to be able to watch it on my phone at work (I work night shift at a motel so I don't have much to do all night). Can't wait for the app to come out.


----------



## Anne

I love being able to have Netflix on my T.V. now. I am watching Jane Eyre.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wahoo, found it:
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049648
> 
> Betsy


That's Betsy I ended up buying a new T.V.


----------



## Madeline

I LOVE Netflix.  It is WELL worth the 9.00 for me!

I stream mine on my Xbox360 console or my iPad.  Nothing like sitting at the desk at work with a movie going while I'm typing up reports!!

I'm making my way through "Bones" Season 1 right now..have a few more seasons after that before I start on the Weeds series.  I watched The Prince Of Tides this weekend..and then broke down and rented Avatar from iTunes because I haven't seen it yet.  It took a while to download, but that's what I'll be doing tonigh! 

I wish they did put newer movies on there.  Seems like it would be easier than sending all the DVDs all over the country.  Just let us stream everything!   

I just looked at my Instant Watch que thingie...I have 418 movies/shows/discs to watch!!!


----------



## hsuthard

My family has now made their way through four seasons of Dr. Who on netflix streaming. It's silly and fun and intelligent enough that everyone from my 8yo dd to dh and I are enjoying it. You should check it out when you're up to date with Bones


----------



## ValeriGail

I can't wait for that iphone app!!  

Love netflix!  I'm currently using the three at a time, but plan to drop that when I can use the streaming more.  Right now we can't stream at the house


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

ValeriGail said:


> Love netflix! I'm currently using the three at a time, but plan to drop that when I can use the streaming more. Right now we can't stream at the house


They don't seem to have a lot available for streaming yet. I checked, and out of the 120+ things on my list, less than 25% are available for streaming. That's bound to improve with a little time.

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92

... and here my streaming queue is pretty well stuffed. I have 53 items in my instant queue right now, about 15% of those are complete seasons of TV series'. I won't be running out.... probably ever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My streaming queue has 100+ items on it.  I pretty much only add things that can be streamed to my queue, haven't added an actual DVD in months.

Betsy


----------



## JimJ

I was kind of hoping iPhone app would come out the same day as 4.0. Oh well, it'll probably run better on my iPhone 4 anyway.


----------



## ValeriGail

I'm happy with whats available for streaming.  I took my wii disk to my inlaws so that we can stream over there.  I can't at the house.  I've only got IDSN (think thats the right term), and its terribly slow.  Dial up that you don't have to dial up into, thats how slow it is.  My husband streams in fortworth on the laptop though.  Pretty much love the older movies and the tv shows.  Can't wait till the option opens up to me fully.  (be moving next month).


----------



## ValeriGail

For those of you using the 1 DVD at a time plan, do you miss having more DVDs at once (if you've had the bigger plan)?  Do you stream more than utilize the DVD option?

I'm now living where I can stream very well. I've had my DVD that streams since February and just this week got to stream for the first time. (used the wii before, but really lovethe DVD player tostream better than the wii) We've streamed now for days straight!  Anyway, I was considering bumbing down my plan to the 8.99 (pluss blue ray). Im currently paying $22. What do you all think? I'm gonna propose the idea to my hubby tonight and see what he thinks


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ValeriGail said:


> For those of you using the 1 DVD at a time plan, do you miss having more DVDs at once (if you've had the bigger plan)? Do you stream more than utilize the DVD option?
> 
> I'm now living where I can stream very well. I've had my DVD that streams since February and just this week got to stream for the first time. (used the wii before, but really lovethe DVD player tostream better than the wii) We've streamed now for days straight! Anyway, I was considering bumbing down my plan to the 8.99 (pluss blue ray). Im currently paying $22. What do you all think? I'm gonna propose the idea to my hubby tonight and see what he thinks


I did look up one obscure movie that is available on DVD, but they actually didn't have it. Other than that, I haven't even considered doing anything but stream. More there than I want to take time to watch.


----------



## arshield

I am a nanny for my two nieces (16 month and almost 3).  They love netflix streaming on the ipad.  Much prefer it to TV (even with tivo).  They think commercials means the tv needs fixed.  And they carry around the ipad all the time.  Didn't even turn the tv on last week.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

arshield said:


> I am a nanny for my two nieces (16 month and almost 3).....And they carry around the ipad all the time.


*sniff, sniff* "What's that strange odor? Oh wait, I recognize it, it's the smell of impending disaster!"


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> *sniff, sniff* "What's that strange odor? Oh wait, I recognize it, it's the smell of impending disaster!"


LOL I was just thinking when I read that her 16month old and almost three year olds carry it around all the time that that is one iPad that needs to be in an Otterbox case.


----------



## Sandpiper

I have 2-at-a-time Netflix DVD plan for $13.99.  I get one a week.  Works for me.  I have so many DVDs myself -- both movies and TV series. A lot of DVD TV series I haven't watched yet.  Haven't tried streaming yet.


----------



## LindaW

I'm finally watching Buffy on my ipad via Netflix. I love it. I don't have an HD tv in the bedroom, so this works out perfectly for me when I want to curl up in bed to watch.


----------



## rho

ValeriGail said:


> For those of you using the 1 DVD at a time plan, do you miss having more DVDs at once (if you've had the bigger plan)? Do you stream more than utilize the DVD option?
> 
> I'm now living where I can stream very well. I've had my DVD that streams since February and just this week got to stream for the first time. (used the wii before, but really lovethe DVD player tostream better than the wii) We've streamed now for days straight! Anyway, I was considering bumbing down my plan to the 8.99 (pluss blue ray). Im currently paying $22. What do you all think? I'm gonna propose the idea to my hubby tonight and see what he thinks


I actually wish they would come up with either just an instant plan or a plan that you could request they send a DVD from that queue when you want one - I really only use the streaming and keep forgetting to send the DVDs they send back.


----------



## sem

I have no dvds in my queue, I just stream but I have a small list of things that I am waiting to come to streaming or hear about and really want to see NOW. I put one only on my dvd queue and get it in almost no time - sending it back - not so fast! I think the one a month plan is OK to use just for streaming but it would be nice to have a cheaper option for those of us who only want to stream.


----------



## mooshie78

ValeriGail said:


> For those of you using the 1 DVD at a time plan, do you miss having more DVDs at once (if you've had the bigger plan)? Do you stream more than utilize the DVD option?


No as I down graded after I finished grad school and got much busier with my career etc. I'm lucky to watch 1-2 movies a week, so 1 dvd/blu ray at a time is plenty for me. Especially with the streaming and owning 300+ movies it's never a problem finding something to watch.


----------



## rho

sem said:


> I have no dvds in my queue, I just stream but I have a small list of things that I am waiting to come to streaming or hear about and really want to see NOW. I put one only on my dvd queue and get it in almost no time - sending it back - not so fast! I think the one a month plan is OK to use just for streaming but it would be nice to have a cheaper option for those of us who only want to stream.


Oh that is brilliant. Off to clean out my queue. I still wish they had a cheaper plan for streaming too with an option to pay more for each DVD you actually do want to see.

Thanks!


----------



## mooshie78

$8.99 plus tax is damn cheap, even if you only use the streaming.

If they every do a streaming only plan, I doubt it would be any cheaper than $9 a month.  They'd probably just make that streaming only price and increase the price of streaming plus discs.

I'd always keep the disc plan as I want to watch new releases, and any movies heavy on eye candy (special effects etc.) I want to watch on Blu Ray.


----------



## Jane917

I am still trying to figure out how to stream from Netflix. I have a TV, DVR, DVD player. Do I need something else?


----------



## rho

Jane917 said:


> I am still trying to figure out how to stream from Netflix. I have a TV, DVR, DVD player. Do I need something else?


You can stream right to your iPad but if you want it on the tv I think you need a Roku or Wii not sure if there are other devices you can use.


----------



## Jane917

rho said:


> You can stream right to your iPad but if you want it on the tv I think you need a Roku or Wii not sure if there are other devices you can use.


By reading up a bit, I have learned I can buy a Roku for about $79 that has HD function. Looks like it hooks up to my TV and runs over my wireless connection. Is it really that simple? And IF I had an iPad, I could stream directly to the iPad?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Right! If you had an iPad you could stream to an iPad. I've heard the Rokus are great and not hard. They plug into the back of your TV. Some of the new DVD players have built in wifi and you can stream with them. Also if you have a wii or Xbox, play station, all of these devices stream.
http://www.netflix.com/NetflixReadyDevices


----------



## Meemo

Jane917 said:


> By reading up a bit, I have learned I can buy a Roku for about $79 that has HD function. Looks like it hooks up to my TV and runs over my wireless connection. Is it really that simple? And IF I had an iPad, I could stream directly to the iPad?


It depends on your TV - older TVs probably won't have the proper connections for plugging in the Roku. In fact our HD TV, which was about 5 years old, didn't have the proper inputs for hooking up our BluRay player (that will stream Netflix, Pandora, etc).


----------



## Someone Nameless

Meemo, really?  What kind of input was required that the 5 year old tv didn't have?


----------



## Anne

Meemo said:


> It depends on your TV - older TVs probably won't have the proper connections for plugging in the Roku. In fact our HD TV, which was about 5 years old, didn't have the proper inputs for hooking up our BluRay player (that will stream Netflix, Pandora, etc).


I ended up buying a new flat panel T.V and got a blue ray player . I like that is can stream Netflix.,Pandora etc


----------



## Meemo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Meemo, really? What kind of input was required that the 5 year old tv didn't have?


Yep - well almost. It was the HDMI input - the TV had one but it wasn't compatible with the Blu-Ray player. I had to ask DH (I'm very low tech) - he says the specs change over time. He tried to find some adapters or cables that would work but in the end we replaced the TV. Expensive Blu-Ray player!  He says any TV more than 4 or 5 years old is likely to be that way.


----------



## rho

Meemo said:


> It depends on your TV - older TVs probably won't have the proper connections for plugging in the Roku. In fact our HD TV, which was about 5 years old, didn't have the proper inputs for hooking up our BluRay player (that will stream Netflix, Pandora, etc).


My TVs are old (probably 15 yrs old). And I didn't have A problem at all. The only thing I had to do since I had my Wii and DRV already hooked up was move the Wii hookup to the front of the tv (doesn't look great but I don't have to move things to hook up and unhook things all the time). It was super easy to get it up and running.

Oh I forgot my TV is just a plain old big tv no HD or anything. Don't know if that makes a difference. Someday I will have a wonderful flat screen HD tv and my living room will seem huge with that big ole thing gone


----------



## mooshie78

rho said:


> You can stream right to your iPad but if you want it on the tv I think you need a Roku or Wii not sure if there are other devices you can use.


Lots of other devices. Wii is one of the worst since it can't stream HD content as it can't output HD video.

Xbox 360 is what I use to stream. The PS3 also has Netflix (but requires a disc currently, like the Wii), some Blu Ray players have it built in, some Tivo models etc. I think there are some TVs coming out that have Netflix streaming built in as well.

And of course it's on PC, so one could hook up a PC or laptop to the TV as well (as well as watching on the laptop screen or PC monitor).


----------



## corkyb

Anne said:


> I ended up buying a new flat panel T.V and got a blue ray player . I like that is can stream Netflix.,Pandora etc


Anne, didn't you buy a roku? I have one sitting here, but am going to have to buy a new tv to use it i think.


----------



## mooshie78

Meemo said:


> Yep - well almost. It was the HDMI input - the TV had one but it wasn't compatible with the Blu-Ray player. I had to ask DH (I'm very low tech) - he says the specs change over time. He tried to find some adapters or cables that would work but in the end we replaced the TV. Expensive Blu-Ray player!  He says any TV more than 4 or 5 years old is likely to be that way.


Did the Roku box (or Blu Ray player, not sure what you were using) not have component outputs in addition to the HDMI?


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> Anne, didn't you buy a roku? I have one sitting here, but am going to have to buy a new tv to use it i think.


I did get one but I sent it back. I would not have been able to use it with the T.V. I had. When I bought my new T.V. I decieded to buy a blueray dvd player instead. This way I could get netflex and be able to play my dvd's.


----------



## Meemo

mooshie78 said:


> Did the Roku box (or Blu Ray player, not sure what you were using) not have component outputs in addition to the HDMI?


Blu-Ray - and probably there are more outputs (I wasn't setting it up, DH was - I am SO not a techie and had to ask him which output it was that didn't work) but it was the HDMI that was the issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't gotten a DVD in months.....

Betsy


----------



## ValeriGail

I've streamed over a few different devices. Computer, computer hooked to tv, wii and now my blue ray that can also stream pandora and blockbuster if I chose to (I won't haha). I likethe blue ray the most. The picture quality is to die for. I noticed a big difference begweenit and the wii. I also have it hard wired with a long cat5 cord, instead of going over wireless. I think that makes a difference too. We stream in my living area with the blueray and in my inlays living area with the wii. We both have newer large flat screens. There is big difference in picture quality (and loading time and pauses during movie) between the two with mine being the better. I swear the difference is the blueray and having it hardwired.


----------



## corkyb

ValerieGail,
What kind of blue ray do you have?  I think i should send the roku back and just wait til I can buy both a blue ray and a newer tv.  I have a ten year old tv.


----------



## ValeriGail

It's a samsung. I picked it up when walmart clearanced it out when this years model came in. I'm very happy with it. My brother picked one up first and I was like I want one!! I paid like 120 for it.


----------



## rho

corkyb said:


> Anne, didn't you buy a roku? I have one sitting here, but am going to have to buy a new tv to use it i think.


It has been a while - but all I think I needed to do was plug in the cords to their corresponding colors -- one each of red, yellow and white. As long as you have those connectors and a way to connect to a modem or if you are set up with wireless in your house then you connect to that and you should be good to go.


----------



## mooshie78

ValeriGail said:


> The picture quality is to die for. I noticed a big difference begweenit and the wii.


Yeah, the Wii can't do HD--for games or streaming Netflix etc. so it will be a very noticeable difference between that and Blu Ray which is the best looking HD there is (Cable, Satellite etc. are compressed).



rho said:


> It has been a while - but all I think I needed to do was plug in the cords to their corresponding colors -- one each of red, yellow and white. As long as you have those connectors and a way to connect to a modem or if you are set up with wireless in your house then you connect to that and you should be good to go.


That will work for standard definition, but if you have a Roku that can do HD (or a Blu Ray player etc.) you need to hook up via HDMI or component cables to get HD video.


----------



## Jane917

All these possibilities to get "movies on demand" is confusing the heck out of me. I think the best plan for us is eventually buy a BluRay, since we don't have one now. However, I have a brand new laptop with an HDMI port. We have a wireless internet connection throughout the house. Is it as simple as hooking up my laptop to the second (unused) HDMI port on the TV? I even have an extra HDMI cable hanging around somewhere. 

I guess I need to do some more research and figure this out.


----------



## pidgeon92

Jane917 said:


> Is it as simple as hooking up my laptop to the second (unused) HDMI port on the TV? I even have an extra HDMI cable hanging around somewhere.


I really doubt your laptop has an HDMI out. Have you tried the streaming just on your laptop or on another PC in your home? I suggest starting with that, to see if that experience is satisfactory.

After that, I suggest you go with the $79 regular definition Roku. Unless you are a serious videophile, the picture is very good. You have a lot of different output options, and the setup is ridiculously easy. If you have more than one TV in your home, you will likely want the ability to stream to all of them, and this is much cheaper than buying BluRays for each TV.

If you do got with a BluRay solution, make sure you get one that is wireless. I made the mistake of picking up an LG BluRay player for my husband for Christmas, and didn't realize that the one I chose needed to be hardwired to the router.


----------



## Jane917

pidgeon92 said:


> I really doubt your laptop has an HDMI out. Have you tried the streaming just on your laptop or on another PC in your home? I suggest starting with that, to see if that experience is satisfactory.
> 
> After that, I suggest you go with the $79 regular definition Roku. Unless you are a serious videophile, the picture is very good. You have a lot of different output options, and the setup is ridiculously easy. If you have more than one TV in your home, you will likely want the ability to stream to all of them, and this is much cheaper than buying BluRays for each TV.
> 
> If you do got with a BluRay solution, make sure you get one that is wireless. I made the mistake of picking up an LG BluRay player for my husband for Christmas, and didn't realize that the one I chose needed to be hardwired to the router.


I have an HDMI port, but maybe it is only in, and not out. The Roku sounds like the way to go. We have other TVs, but they are all old. I don't think I can stream to them. Shy should I consider the regular definition Roku rather than the HD?


----------



## pidgeon92

Jane917 said:


> I have an HDMI port, but maybe it is only in, and not out. The Roku sounds like the way to go. We have other TVs, but they are all old. I don't think I can stream to them. Shy should I consider the regular definition Roku rather than the HD?


You can stream to _any_ TV, as long as you have available inputs. Most older TVs will have component/composite inputs. (The cables with the red/yellow/white tips)

The HD is more expensive than the regular Roku. Since you say your other TVs are old, an HD receiver is not going to be any help on them, and you can move a single Roku from TV to TV at your whim. Start with a cheaper one, and if you find you really enjoy using it, then go with an HD for your HD television, or with an integrated BluRay player.

If you laptop does indeed have an HDMI port, go ahead and try it. It certainly isn't going to hurt your TV.


----------



## Neekeebee

Jane917 said:


> However, I have a brand new laptop with an HDMI port. We have a wireless internet connection throughout the house. Is it as simple as hooking up my laptop to the second (unused) HDMI port on the TV? I even have an extra HDMI cable hanging around somewhere.
> 
> I guess I need to do some more research and figure this out.


I am hooking my laptop up to my TV. I use the HDMI cable for video and hook the audio up to the amp or headphones. It works pretty well.

N


----------



## mooshie78

Jane917 said:


> I have an HDMI port, but maybe it is only in, and not out. The Roku sounds like the way to go. We have other TVs, but they are all old. I don't think I can stream to them. Shy should I consider the regular definition Roku rather than the HD?


If you only have the one HDTV I'd go with a Blu Ray player with Netflix built in since it sounds like you don't have a BR player. BR is the best quality HD there is, and the best way to watch movies at home IMO. So that way you kill two birds with one stone--get ability for Blu Ray discs and can stream Netflix to that TV.

If you want Netflix streaming for the other TVs as well after a while, then just pick up a non-HD roku for them since they're not HDTVs. Or just use the laptop to watch in any room (what I do since I only have one TV).

Now of course, that advice assumes you are about HD picture quality (which you should if you own an HDTV! ) and that you watch movies/tv shows a good bit. Which may not be the case as this is an e-book site, and I'm used to spending more time on movie sites since movies, tv, sports, video games etc. are my main hobbies.


----------



## Jane917

It looks like if we buy a BluRay, we would also have to buy a wifi adapter, which is at least $75. The Roku HD model is only about $10 more than regular def, so I am back to considering it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll add that you can set up the HD Roku to output SD if needed, based on the TV you are going to use it with the most...or if you think you will be getting an HD TV soon, and want to be able to take advantage of it when you do.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

Jane917 said:


> It looks like if we buy a BluRay, we would also have to buy a wifi adapter, which is at least $75. The Roku HD model is only about $10 more than regular def, so I am back to considering it.


There are blu ray players with built in WiFi and Netflix. Some examples:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BDP-S570-Blu-ray-Disc-Player/dp/B0036WS4D4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1280080309&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/LG-BD570-Network-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B0036WT1RW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1280080384&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/LG-BD590-Network-Blu-Ray-Player/dp/B0036WT1V8/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1280080384&sr=1-2

And if you don't mind the cheap, Best Buy Store brand and want to save money:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23153%3B+-+Insignia+Internet+Connectible/Wi-Fi+Built-in+Blu-ray+Disc+Player/9386103.p?id=1218096448903&skuId=9386103&st=Insignia%20NS-WBRDVD&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll add that you can set up the HD Roku to output SD if needed, based on the TV you are going to use it with the most...or if you think you will be getting an HD TV soon, and want to be able to take advantage of it when you do.
> 
> Betsy


I already have a humungous HD TV (a man purchase).

Give me a hint....what is SD?


----------



## pidgeon92

Jane917 said:


> Give me a hint....what is SD?


Standard definition.


----------



## Jane917

Silly me......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting piece about Neflix in today's Washington Post:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/08/19/AR2010081906351.html

(you may need to register with the site to read it)

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it

Loved the article. I'm glad they are adding more movies to the line up, though I wish more series would show up. 

I did have a good laugh over the list of movies in the article, I may have to watch a few of them. Just for laughs!


----------



## JimJ

The Netflix app for iPhone is out now. I just watched an episode of Bones on it and it works really well. I had a couple of stutters but nothing major. Much better than the Hulu+ app.


----------

